# Old School Style Artist



## Xyanthon (Sep 7, 2006)

Heya Gang.  Just wanted to make a quick post and show off a sample of my work.  I tend to do mostly B&W line art sort of in the vein of the great 1e artists.  I do color as well and will be doing some accrylic paintings.  I'm currently working on an OSRIC project that will feature some of my art.  If anyone has any projects and would like an artist in the old school mode, I'd be interested in working with you.  Attached is a sample of my work and I have a link to my gallery (which is admittedly small - I'm working on rectifying it) in my signature.  Please stop by and let me know what you think or post comments here.  Email me if you are interested in putting me to work!  

Thanks,

John


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome picture. It really does remind me of the good old days of 1e. Please post more.

Bastion


----------



## Xyanthon (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Bastion!  You can check out my gallery in my sig for more (I have a few more pics that I'll be adding to the gallery soon).  Here's one I did for the cover of a now defunct (I think) ezine.  This one is a little less on the old school feel than the first, but it gives some idea of my color work.  This one is done in accrylics.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 7, 2006)

The fist one is so busy i have to study it to tell this-from-that because it also lacks enough contrast. There is quality, but the pic is a bit too jumbled.

The white dragon oozes old school feel.


----------



## Xyanthon (Sep 7, 2006)

Frankthedm,

Thanks for the comments!  Yeah, the first one is pretty busy.  I really just did that one as a doodle (meaning there was no overall direction when I was working on it).  Because of that, it does suffer from a business that can be distracting, but it really felt like it was in the old school vein to me so overall, I'm happy with it.  I'm trying to make my newer works less jumbled.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 7, 2006)

Pretty cool stuff! Frank's comments are on the mark, but maybe some heavier coloring to differentiate? The dragon's well done.


----------



## Xyanthon (Sep 7, 2006)

Varianor,

Thanks for the comments!  I do agree with Frank's comments.  I'm going to leave that first dragon pic as is, but some of my more current work reflects my focus on contrasts to make it easier to pull out the images.

Here's one of the more recent ones to give you an idea:


----------



## Xyanthon (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's one more from the gallery (and also happens to be my avatar).


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 8, 2006)

Now those are really well done.


----------



## Xyanthon (Sep 8, 2006)

Varianor,

Thanks!  Hopefully the illustration board I ordered from the States will be here this weekend.  I've got a few paintings I want to do.  I also want to do some more action shots.  I've got an OSRIC project that I'm working on which will have quite a few of my illustrations in it.


----------



## Xyanthon (Sep 19, 2006)

I just finished some peices for a couple of 1e modules for the guys at Dragonsfoot.  If you are a fan of 1e stuff and haven't checked out that site, I'd highly recommend that you do.  They have some great material that is FREE to download.  Check them out here:  www.dragonsfoot.org.  I've been a busy little beaver doing some more art so I'll post more later.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2006)

I like everything you have posted here. The first one is a bit busy, as stated, but that one is actually my favorite. It is seems really claustrophobic, like a dungeon should be.   

Great work!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2006)

Love the White Dragon. I'm gonna use it as the cover for the Campaign book my friend sent to me the other day (incidentally the same friend who introduced me to AD&D through 1st Edition).


----------



## Xyanthon (Sep 20, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Love the White Dragon. I'm gonna use it as the cover for the Campaign book my friend sent to me the other day (incidentally the same friend who introduced me to AD&D through 1st Edition).




Frukathka, that sounds cool.  Post a pic of it I'd love to see it!  Here's a couple of more for those who haven't checked out my gallery link in my signature.  The first is for those Arcana Unearthed fans out there, it is my litoran greenbond Kehlbin Flameleaf and the second is just a doodle I did one day at work.  I've also got lots more art in the works for some 1e modules over at Dragonsfoot and my own upcoming OSRIC project.


----------



## Xyanthon (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's another recent one that I finished for a 1e module over at Dragonsfoot entitled "Black Towen".  The module has a pretty cool nordic feel to it so if you like that then I'd suggest you go check it out when it is finished (and it'll be free even)!


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice stuff.  Is this ink or pen/marker?


----------



## Xyanthon (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks!  The images in posts 1, 7, and 14 are done with Micron Pens.  The image in post 15 is done in india ink with a crow quill pen (it is a big difference in the richness of the ink - it's much darker and smoother in the image in post 15).  I prefer to use a crow quill pen and ink to do my work but the Micron pens work in a pinch.

The stuff that I'm working on now for my old school OSRIC project are going to be a combination of the two.  I already had a bunch of stuff done in my sketchbook in micron pens that I really like but all of the newer stuff will be done in pen and ink on bristol board (plus I'll have a cover for the module that I'll do in accrylic like the image in post 3).


----------



## Xyanthon (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's another one that I recently finished for a 1e module over at Dragonsfoot entitled "Battle for Gib Rus".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, impressive stuff there.


----------



## Xyanthon (Oct 25, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, impressive stuff there.




Thanks!  I really appreciate the feedback.  Here's another one that I did for the OSRIC Companion which is in production (and which I'm doing several more pics for).  It is a marauding band of orcs.


----------



## Xyanthon (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's another one I did for the upcoming OSRIC Companion.  It's my take on an owlbear.  I've got several more coming up that I'm working on.   Let me know what you think.


----------



## Henry (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm definitely groovin' off your artwork. The Owlbear's front limbs seem a bit too short because of the perspective (almost like T-Rex limbs!) but every other element of the composition really looks great. Kind of a mix of the styles of Dave Sutherland and Jeff Dee, to me.


----------



## pogre (Oct 27, 2006)

I love the orcs!


----------



## Gold Roger (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice stuff. 

Is the Owlbear modeled on the ORLY owl?


----------



## Xyanthon (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanksfor the compliments all!  The owlbear was referenced from a picture of a brown bear and a barn owl.  I've got some more work in the pipeline, but since I'm travelling right now, I probably won't get to upload any of my new stuff for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 8, 2006)

This is an excellent thread. Very old school. You should try to get some commission work from Goodman Games. That company's d20 Dungeon Crawl Classics have a OD&D look and feel to them.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Xyanthon (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks Knightfall.  I'm a big fan of Goodman games, Necromancer, and Troll Lords.  I hope to get some work with them in the future.  In the mean time, I've been busy doing some work for the OSRIC Companion and my own OSRIC project.  Here's another one that I did for an Dragon's Foot module depicting a couple of druids facing of against some Formian Giants:


----------



## Xyanthon (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's another sneek peek at some of my art for the upcoming OSRIC Companion.  This is my take on a Hezrou.  As always, comments are appreciated!


----------



## CarlZog (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm just seeing this thread for the first time.

Xyanthon, your stuff rocks!

It absolutely does have a 1e feel to it, and I love it.

Call me old school, but too much of the artwork accompanying RPGs today is grossly over-stylized. Most of the character concept art in the 3.x books looks like it was done by a bunch of overwrought fashion school students.

Congrats!

Carl


----------



## Turanil (Nov 24, 2006)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Xyanthon, your stuff rocks!
> 
> It absolutely does have a 1e feel to it, and I love it.



As he says. Very good work, congratulations. You really know how to convey "old school feel", I much prefer what you do, than most that has been published for 3e those years, despite the artists were "more professional" (their fantasy stuff was bland to me).


----------



## Turanil (Nov 28, 2006)

Just a thought: you could maybe sell your art as Stock Art PDFs (see here an example of what I mean) for various publishers to use in their products. If it was so, I would certainly be interested in buying them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2006)

Loving the art for OSRIC.  Makes me want the book to be out sooner.


----------



## Xyanthon (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!  I sincerely appreciate it.  Turanil, I have not thought about it before, but it certainly is an interesting idea that I would not be opposed to.  I wonder what kind of interest there would be for it?  I guess it would be a rather novel idea to get paid for my art.  The OSRIC Companion is not for profit so I'm not getting paid.  I'm doing it more as a labor of love for a game that has brought endless hours of entertainment to me.

I do have my own OSRIC module series in the works that I'm writing and doing all of the art for.  I'm not sure when that will get released as I'm concentrating on the OSRIC Companion pretty heavily at the moment.  I hope to have around 40 pieces in it (I'm working as fast as I can!!!!  ) maybe more depending on how I can work it around family and work.  So Look for more pics here...


----------



## Xyanthon (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's a nalfeshnee I did for the OSRIC Companion.  I'm working on doing all of the devils and demons for the book.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 1, 2006)

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> I wonder what kind of interest there would be for it?  <...> The OSRIC Companion is not for profit so I'm not getting paid.



So you have NOTHING to lose! Just give the OSRIC project one free license to use your art, and maybe add in that book a line stating that it is available for others to use at a small fee. Get a look at RPGnow at some of their already art PDFs, to see what number of illustrations at what price. Then ask RPGnow what they think about it, and go for it. If there is enough pics and reasonable price per PDF, you should be able to sell a few. Even if in the end you only make 100$ or 200$, since you didn't expect any at first, you have gained that, along wider recognition (as this may bring you order work, who knows).

If (and when) yu do that, tell us, because I will buy a copy for my own "old-school" (free) netbooks.

The demon is cool as the other drawings. Keep up with the good work, congratulations!


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Dec 1, 2006)

Great artwork! I am really enjoying these monsters.

Mortimer


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2006)

That is one wicked nalfeshnee!


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks all, I'm really enjoying doing all of these critters.  Here's my take on a Glabrezu:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2006)

Cool Glabrezu! The black and white style is growing on me. I think I am going to print some of these out and put 'em on my wall!


----------



## Turanil (Dec 3, 2006)

I also want to add that your old school drawings are even better than those that appeared in AD&D1e!   

Just out of curiosity: how much time it takes for you to make one such illustration?


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 3, 2006)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I also want to add that your old school drawings are even better than those that appeared in AD&D1e!
> 
> Just out of curiosity: how much time it takes for you to make one such illustration?





Turanil,

Thank you for the compliments!  The time can vary per illustration dependent on size and level of detail in the picture and medium used.  For instance, the dragon slayers picture (which is the first picture in this thread) was done on a full 8.5" x 11" piece of paper and took somewhere on the order of about 12 hours to complete.  The White Dragon picture which was done in acrylic on a 11" x 17" canvas board took something like 15 hours, while the glabrezu which was also on an 8.5" x 11" piece of paper took only around 6 hours to complete.  Most of the others are only about 3" x 5" and take less time (around 2 to 4 hours).  It also depend on what kind of level of distration I'm faced with from my family  .  My wife and son are away for the next week so I have nothing to do but draw.  

I have about 4 pieces that I'm working on at the moment and should have them finished by the end of the week.  Most of them I'll post here except for perhaps the marilith which might be a little too risque for these forums.  However, all of my work is posted at the Knights and Knaves Alehouse forum which is the home to the OSRIC Companion project.  If you are interested in seeing some of my work that doesn't get posted here, check over there.  Here's a link to my thread over there:  http://knights-n-knaves.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=2661.  It's also a good place to see what is going on as far as the project is concerned and how things are coming along.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's one of a classic old school critter, the ever popular Gelatinous Cube:







I have some others such as a marilith that I'm fairly satisfied with that are posted at the link in my post above (The Knights and Knaves alehouse forum).  It is not really lewd or anything, but I felt to go conservative and not post it here.  If you wish, go over there and check it out along with some other pics I have not posted here.  All of my OSRIC Art will be posted over there with some of the highlights posted here.

Thanks,

John


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Dec 6, 2006)

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> Here's one of a classic old school critter, the ever popular Gelatinous Cube:



Look out Ned! It's coming right for us!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 6, 2006)

BlueBlackRed said:
			
		

> Look out Ned! It's coming right for us!



Right Jimbo!


----------



## arwink (Dec 7, 2006)

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> Turanil, I have not thought about it before, but it certainly is an interesting idea that I would not be opposed to.  I wonder what kind of interest there would be for it?




I'd buy it


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's another for the OSRIC Companion.  My take on a Balor:






As usual, comment welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 8, 2006)

WHOA!  That is my favorite piece so far!


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's a succubus:


----------



## tennyson (Dec 12, 2006)

Those are some great drawings!  Xyanthon, I sent you an email regarding some commissioned artwork.  Please reply if interested!


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow! I'm very impressed by the two demons. Excellent work!

joe b.


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Dec 13, 2006)

*Ice Devil, Pit Fiend, NycaDemon*

Would love to see Ice Devil, Pit Fiend or Nycademon


Mortimer De Gaul


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 14, 2006)

tennyson said:
			
		

> Those are some great drawings!  Xyanthon, I sent you an email regarding some commissioned artwork.  Please reply if interested!




I haven't recieved the email tennyson.  Try to email me again or PM me and see what yoy are looking for.  Joe, thanks for the compliments.  Mortimer, there are definately more to come!  I've just been taking a break the past few days as the wife and son just back home from an extended visit to the States!  I'm planning on finishing off the demons and devils for the OSRIC Companion hopefully soon.


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's a new one for the OSRIC Companion.  A Shambling Mound:


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 19, 2006)

Another one for OSRIC.  A Giant Frog:


----------



## Xyanthon (Jan 22, 2007)

Whew, just got back home from a long business trip and am now going to try and get going on some more work for the OSRIC Companion.  Looks like I'll be working with XRP in the near future on some OSRIC modules and other projects as well.  I'm pretty psyched about that.  Here's a black dragon for the OSRIC Companion:


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Jan 22, 2007)

Woah! I bet those scales took a chunk of time to finish.


----------



## orcmonk220 (Jan 22, 2007)

Those are pretty ace. Great work. 

Chris


----------



## Xyanthon (Jan 25, 2007)

A Giant snapping turtle again for the OSRIC Companion:





As always, feedback is appreciated!  Please let me know what you think.  Criticism is welcome (it always helps me to improve to have some constructive criticism).  

Thanks,

John


----------



## Lalato (Jan 25, 2007)

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> Whew, just got back home from a long business trip and am now going to try and get going on some more work for the OSRIC Companion.  Looks like I'll be working with XRP in the near future on some OSRIC modules and other projects as well.  I'm pretty psyched about that.  Here's a black dragon for the OSRIC Companion:




I wish the guy in the middle was shorter so I could see the entire head of the dragon.  Otherwise, AWESOME!

--sam


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> A Giant snapping turtle again for the OSRIC Companion:



Turtle inspired from Neverending Story?


----------



## Xyanthon (Mar 4, 2007)

It's been a little while but here's another glimpse at some art that I worked on for the OSRIC Companion.  A Babau demon:







It looks like Papers & Paychecks (Stuart Marshall) is putting the finishing touches on OSRIC Release 1.01 and it should have a fair amount of my art in it.  Also check out The Curse of the Witch Head written by James Boney and released by Expeditious Retreat Press (I did all of the interior art for that one).  I'm very excited by my first professional work!  I'm also working on releasing some clip art through Expedious Retreat Press for those of you that have expressed interest in that.  

And please, any feedback and/or constructive criticism is always appreciated so let me know what you think.


----------



## Xyanthon (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's my latest one for the OSRIC project.  Some bone devils vs. a paladin and a mage type.






Comments appreciated!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 7, 2007)

So waht the heck happened to the art? I'm not seeing any of it.


----------



## Xyanthon (Mar 7, 2007)

Hrm.  Maybe that is why I haven't gotten any feedback.  Anyone else not seeing the images?


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 7, 2007)

I am seeing the art fine.


----------



## donremus (Mar 7, 2007)

I see it fine too. Very impressive work, takes me right back. Any of your art would have graced 1st Ed books. I love your style. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 7, 2007)

Perhaps it is Altria's filter.


----------



## Xyanthon (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's another OSRIC one.  A Frost Giant:


----------



## Turanil (Mar 16, 2007)

Great art as always.

I must however say that I am much disappointed by something: I bought the Osric Monster of Myth book mainly because I believed the great pics on this thread would be found in it. Alas none of it was featured in that book.    

Tell us in what supplement all of this will be found!!


----------



## Xyanthon (Mar 17, 2007)

Ah, hehe.  Unfortunately I was not involved with monsters of myth but I think it is still a great old school work.  I'm not quite sure about all of the details but Stuart Marshall (better known around here as Papers & Paychecks) has said that the print version of the OSRIC Core rulebook will be availiable soon and that should have my art in it (and it will be free as a PDF or at cost as a POD version).  Also I'm not sure if they are still going to release the OSRIC Companion as a monolithic book with all monsters and treasures or if they are going to break it up into several supplements.  

At any rate, I did do all of the interior art for the the Curse of the Witch Head, an OSRIC module from Expeditious Retreat Press.  I also sent some of my work to Joseph Goodman in a query for their Dungeon Crawl Classics line.  He said that he liked what he saw and may have some work for me coming up.  I'd also like to work with Expeditious Retreat Press again. 

I also have my own series of OSRIC modules that I'm writing and doing all of the art for.  I'm tossing around the idea of creating my own OSRIC compatible campaign setting that would be set in a dark ages type setting with creatures and beings akin to european folklore.  Maybe a bronze age or iron age.  Heh, there is so much I WANT to do but as I have work and a family, I only cave so much I can do.  Stay tuned and check out my Live Journal in my signature for more info on what I'm doing.


----------



## Vigilance (Mar 17, 2007)

When is the OSRIC Companion being released, and by whom?


----------



## Xyanthon (Mar 17, 2007)

Vigilance, you'd have to ping Papers&Paychecks about that.  I'm not doing any of the writing (except for the owlbear) on them.  I'm just contributing the art.  P&P said version 1.01 of OSRIC should be out at the end of this month.  It'll have some monsters in it (thus my art and some other cool art as well  ).  He said that he's not sure if he is going to release a full scale version of  the OSRIC companion, or if it will be a series of supplements.  I'm sure that when the 1.01 version of the OSRIC core book is out that he'll decide on how to proceed with the OSRIC Companion.


----------



## Xyanthon (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's one I just did for perhaps my most impressive client to date.  This was done for my son's third birthday.  The scan came out terrible and doesn't really do it justice.  We are going to be leaving Okinawa for Italy right before my son's third birthday and I wanted him to have something to remember his time here by.


----------



## Xyanthon (Apr 4, 2007)

Whew, been really busy lately trying to get things in order for the big move from Japan to Italy.  I haven't had a lot of time to do any new work.  I have been working sporadically on my own OSRIC project entitled _Sinister Sightings at Dustchapel Downs_ .  It's a low level module that can be played stand alone or as part of an ongoing story arc in the _Shadows of the Umbra Palace_  adventure series.  Here's a couple of pieces of concept art for the module:






The above is a whimsical take on what I originally envisioned for Dustchapel Downs.  The project has since taken on a bit more of a serious tone.






Above is an encounter idea concept picture for the cavern/dungeon in the first module.  Please give me some feedback.  If you are interested in my OSRIC project, check out my design diary here:http://xyanthon.livejournal.com/.  I always like to hear what others think and recieve feedback so feel free to post comments there as well.


----------



## Turanil (Apr 4, 2007)

Real cool as always.

You know what? Your drawings have motivated me to attempt to draw D&D old-school art too. Although the result is different, this has shaken my laziness. 

Here is one example below (if I understand how to attach files):


----------



## Xyanthon (Apr 4, 2007)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Real cool as always.
> 
> You know what? Your drawings have motivated me to attempt to draw D&D old-school art too. Although the result is different, this has shaken my laziness.
> 
> Here is one example below (if I understand how to attach files):




Very nice!  Old school indeed.  I'm glad I could be the inspiration for a creative endeavour of any sort.   You definitely nailed the cross hatching and shading.  I tend to get lost in the details sometimes but I'm working on giving my work more depth while keeping the same style.  I'd love to see more Turanil.


----------



## D'karr (Apr 4, 2007)

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> Here's one I just did for perhaps my most impressive client to date.  This was done for my son's third birthday.  The scan came out terrible and doesn't really do it justice.  We are going to be leaving Okinawa for Italy right before my son's third birthday and I wanted him to have something to remember his time here by.




You might want to add a Habu snake to this one.  To me nothing was more Okinawan...  LOL


----------



## Xyanthon (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's some more work that I did for an upcoming OSRIC campaign setting by James Boney.  He wrote the Curse of the Witch Head adventure which I also did the interior art for.  It's really good stuff so if you like 1e AD&D style adventures, go to the link in my sig and check out the cool stuff that Expeditious Retreat Press is putting out.

Here's a picture of a hag:






And some adventurers taking on some skeletons:


----------



## bigfoot (Apr 27, 2007)

You are an amazing artist, the old stuff is almost only what I play.. How long have you been drawing for?  I wish I could teach myself to draw that good..


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Great new art! Love it lots!


----------



## Xyanthon (Apr 28, 2007)

bigfoot said:
			
		

> You are an amazing artist, the old stuff is almost only what I play.. How long have you been drawing for?  I wish I could teach myself to draw that good..




Thanks Bigfoot!  I've been drawing since I was very young.  As for teaching yourself to draw; you can!  Like most other things, drawing ability gets better with practice.  I'll admit that some have a natural head start or a natural aptitude that gives them an edge.  However, anyone can improve their technical skill with practice and observation.  I have been drawing for over 30 years now and learn new stuff all the time.


----------



## Xyanthon (Apr 28, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Great new art! Love it lots!




Thanks Frukathka!  Stuart Marshall is putting the finishing touches on OSRIC version 1.01 which should have quite a bit of my work in it.  I'm working on my own project for OSRIC (an adventure series/campaign world) and contributing to a few others.  My live journal has more info on my projects as well as design notes and art.  I currently am in the middle of a move from Japan to Italy so I hope to be productive again by the begining of summer if not sooner.  Since I made a point of taking my laptop, scanner, and art supplies along for the trip and I'm pretty obsessive, it'll most likely be quite a bit sooner.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Apr 28, 2007)

I am really digging all of this 'old skool' artwork.  Could you do some of them as just the monsters without the accompanying adventurers?  Great work!


----------



## Xyanthon (May 24, 2007)

I'm finally starting to get a little more settled here in Italy and getting a little more work done.  Here' a cockatrice I just finished for the OSRIC project:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2007)

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> I'm finally starting to get a little more settled here in Italy and getting a little more work done.  Here' a cockatrice I just finished for the OSRIC project:
> 
> <snip>



Looks very cool. Looks like a dragon-bird.

Very late 70s style, I like it a lot.


----------

